# ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων...



## nickel (Sep 30, 2009)

Με ταλαιπώρησε λίγο, επειδή δεν είναι στη βάση του biblionet.gr, αλλά το βρήκα και το μοιράζομαι. Το μυθιστόρημα του Τομ Γουλφ _The Bonfire of the Vanities_ έχει μεταφραστεί με τον τίτλο _Στο βωμό της ματαιοδοξίας_ (εκδ. Aquarius) (ενώ η αποτυχημένη ομότιτλη ταινία του Ντε Πάλμα κυκλοφόρησε εδώ με τον τίτλο _Απατηλή λάμψη της ματαιοδοξίας_).

Να το πιάσω από την αρχή. _Vanitas_ στα λατινικά είναι η κενότητα, η ματαιότητα. Στην αρχή του _Εκκλησιαστή_ έχουμε το γνωστό *Ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων, τα πάντα ματαιότης* (αγγλικά: *Vanity of vanities, all is vanity*, λατινικά: *vanitas vanitatum omnia vanitas*). Στα αγγλικά το *vanitas* (λήμμα *βάνιτας* στον Πάπυρο) χρησιμοποιείται στη ζωγραφική για να περιγράψει νεκρές φύσεις που συμβολίζουν τη ματαιότητα των επίγειων επιτευγμάτων και απολαύσεων.

Κατ’ επέκταση, το *vanity* είναι η ματαιοδοξία, η κενοδοξία. Το _Vanity Fair_ τού Θάκερι μεταφράστηκε _Το πανηγύρι της ματαιοδοξίας_. _Vanity case_ είναι το νεσεσέρ (από ταύτιση της φιλαρέσκειας με τη ματαιοδοξία). Ο εκδοτικός οίκος που αναλαμβάνει εκδόσεις «ιδίοις αναλώμασι» ονομάζεται _vanity press_ ή _vanity publisher_ (και αυτές οι «εκδόσεις ματαιοδοξίας», _vanity publishing_). Υπάρχουν _vanity phone numbers_ και _vanity plates_.






_*Όχι, ο κύριος δεν είναι Έλληνας. Κοινοποιεί απλώς ότι το αυτοκίνητό του είναι Λαμποργκίνι.*_​

Τέλος πάντων, μπορεί στα ελληνικά να υπάρξει ένα μπέρδεμα στη μετάφραση του _vanity_, ανάμεσα στη ματαιότητα και τη ματαιοδοξία.

Ας πάμε μια στιγμή στο _bonfire_. Φωτιά στο ύπαιθρο, π.χ. για να κάψεις τα ξερά φύλλα του κήπου ή σε μια γιορτή, σαν τις φωτιές του Αϊ-Γιαννιού. Σε τέτοιες υπαίθριες φωτιές καίνε οι Εγγλέζοι ομοιώματα του Γκάι Φοκς τη νύχτα της 5ης Νοεμβρίου (ή έκαιγαν — στις μεγάλες πόλεις το ρίχνουν στα πυροτεχνήματα πια) και οι Ναζί τα βιβλία που δεν ήταν του γούστου τους 

Στην κυριολεξία, *bonfire of the vanities* (στα ιταλικά, _Falò delle vanità_ ή _bruciamento delle vanità_) ήταν μια τελετή που σοφίστηκε ο φοβερός και τρομερός Σαβοναρόλα, στην οποία έριχναν στην πυρά αντικείμενα που συμβόλιζαν τη ανθρώπινη ματαιοδοξία. Από τη Wikipedia:
*Bonfire of the Vanities* (Italian: Falò delle vanità) refers to the burning of objects that are deemed to be occasions of sin. The most famous one took place on 7 February 1497, when supporters of the Dominican priest Girolamo Savonarola collected and publicly burned thousands of objects like cosmetics, art, and books in Florence, Italy, on the Shrove Tuesday festival. The focus of this destruction was nominally on objects that might tempt one to sin, including vanity items such as mirrors, cosmetics, fine dresses, paintings, playing cards, and even musical instruments. Other targets included books that were deemed to be "immoral," such as works by Boccaccio and manuscripts of secular songs, as well as artworks, including paintings and sculpture.​Στην κυριολεξία, λοιπόν, όχι «η καύση των ματαιοτήτων» (όπως το βρίσκω στον Πάπυρο) αλλά «*το κάψιμο των ματαιοδοξιών*». Και, όχι, δεν με ενοχλεί ο τίτλος που διάλεξε ο Έλληνας εκδότης (με ενοχλεί όταν δεν δίνουν στοιχεία στο biblionet.gr).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 30, 2009)

Είναι, άραγε, απαραίτητο να βάλουμε των "ματαιοδοξιών"; Η αφηρημένη έννοια της ματαιοδοξίας είναι λίγο δύσκολο να αποκτήσει πληθυντικό. Εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι ο πληθυντικός του ιταλικού πρωτοτύπου και της αγγλικής μετάφρασής του απλώς υποδηλώνει τα (πολλά) αντικείμενα που συγκεκριμενοποιούν, εκφράζουν ή συμβολίζουν τη ματαιοδοξία. Νομίζω ότι η "πυρά της ματαιοδοξίας" θα μπορούσε να σταθεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2009)

Α, ναι, για να μεταφράσουμε τις φωτιές του Σαβοναρόλα, δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση για τον ενικό. Άλλωστε, όταν λέω «κυριολεξία», συνήθως εννοώ «ασφυκτική μεταφορά του πρωτοτύπου».


----------



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2010)

Για κυριολεκτική μετάφραση του _Bonfire of vanities_ ο nickel είχε προτείνει "Το κάψιμο των ματαιοδοξιών". Σκέφτηκα να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή και να αποδώσω το _Bonfire of illusions_ "Το κάψιμο των αυταπατών" αλλά κατέληξα προχτές σε "Αυταπάτες στην πυρά".


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Πολύ ωραίο το γύρισμα («... στην πυρά»). (Και χρήσιμο το τιπ για το βιβλίο. ;) )


----------



## Earion (Sep 10, 2010)

Ωραία η παρουσίαση. Και ενδιαφέρουσες οι απόψεις του Καλλίνικου. (Πού να κρύβεται τώρα κάποια ψυχή που πρόεβλεπε θορυβωδώς κάποτε το "τέλος της ιστορίας";)

Αλλά γιατί στην παρουσίαση τα τονούμενα αρχικά κεφαλαία δεν έχουν τόνο; Έχουν μεταφερθεί κατευθείαν από την εφημερίδα; Και ποιανού επιλογή ήταν να μην τονίζονται; Της στοιχειοθεσίας (εκείνου που δακτυλογράφησε το κείμενο); Είναι τεχνική αδυναμία της φωτοσύνθεσης; Ή του τυπογραφείου; Ή άλλου; Ρωτώ δηλαδή μήπως και βρούμε άκρη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Για τα τονισμένα κεφαλαία, ενδέχεται το λογισμικό με το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε η ιστοσελίδα να μην είχε πλήρη υποστήριξη χαρακτήρων Unicode ή να φαγώθηκαν στην πορεία, σε κάποια μετατροπή του κειμένου. Σε παλιά προγράμματα υποτιτλισμού, δεν υπήρχε καν η δυνατότητα να τονίσεις τα κεφαλαία και καταλήγαμε να βάζουμε αποστρόφους για να δίνουμε τουλάχιστον την εικόνα του τονισμένου κεφαλαίου γράμματος ή των διαλυτικών. Για τα διαλυτικά μαζί με τόνο, ούτε λόγος. Και όταν εισάγονται τέτοια κείμενα σε λογισμικό που υποστηρίζει τονισμένα κεφαλαία, πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν όλα με τα σωστά. Ράβε, ξήλωνε, δουλειά να μη σου λείπει. Μόνο που αυτό δεν είναι δουλειά, είναι σκέτη αγγαρεία.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 10, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σχόλια.
Η απάντηση για τα κεφαλαία είναι πιο πεζή. (καλό ε;)) Ή καλύτερα είναι πιο αδικαιολόγητη. Είναι περισσότερο συνήθεια (τουλάχιστον για μένα, γράφω στην εφημερίδα σταθερά από το 2001). Μέχρι πριν 2-3 χρόνια υπήρχαν ασυμβατότητες ανάμεσα στα PC όπου γράφονται τα κείμενα και στα MAC όπου γίνεται το DTP. Έτσι ήταν κανόνας να μη βάζεις τόνο στα κεφαλαία ούτε *ΐ*. Η ασυμβατότητα κάποια στιγμή ξεπεράστηκε αλλά η συνήθεια έμεινε - και οι διορθωτές συνεχίζουν να μην το βλέπουν ως λάθος. Και ναι, τα κείμενα στην ιστοσελίδα περνιούνται από τη στημένη εφημερίδα, συνεπώς ό,τι λάθος έχει το χαρτί θα αναπαραχθεί και ονλάιν.


----------



## Earion (Sep 10, 2010)

Χμμ.... Ώστε η ασυμβατότητα κάποια στιγμή ξεπεράστηκε. Αυτό ήθελα να μάθω.

Το ότι η συνήθεια έμεινε δεν μου προκαλεί έκπληξη. Είναι στην ανθρώπινη φύση εδώ που τα λέμε. Και στο πέρασμα από το γραπτό λίθο στον πάπυρο κι από κει στην περγαμηνή, και σε εκείνες τις εποχές ξεμείνανε παλιές συνήθειες.

(Εκ των υστέρων σκέψη: Αναρωτιόμουν πάντα γιατί δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος να επινοήσει ένα προγραμματάκι που να γεφυρώνει αυτή τη διαφορά από PC σε Mac. Δεν μου φαίνεται μεγάλη δουλειά, πόσο θα κόστιζε σε φαιά ουσία και χρόνο; Μήπως έφταιγε --και ακόμα φταίει-- η αδιαφορία;)

Αλλά το ότι οι διορθωτές συνεχίζουν να μην το βλέπουν ως λάθος, και μάλιστα τώρα που δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία, ε, αυτό δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω.

Ποιοι είναι οι διορθωτές; Πού μπορεί κανείς να τους βρει; Πώς θα γινόταν να τους ρωτήσουμε ευθέως; Τι θα είχαν να προβάλουν για απάντηση σ' ένα σχετικό ερώτημα;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 10, 2010)

Καλά κάνεις και δεν το χωνεύεις.. απλώς διευκρινίζω ότι η αναφορά μου ήταν μόνο η Εργατική Αλληλεγγύη και ακόμα και όταν λέω "διορθωτές" δεν εννοώ επαγγελματίες, απλά rotating comrades. Για να δικαιολογηθώ ακόμη περισσότερο, το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότερες εφημερίδες ακόμη τηρούν αυτόν τον κανόνα, όσο νά'ναι παίζει ρόλο και στο πώς βλέπει το μάτι αυτού που διορθώνει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Η δική μου απορία, μια και πιάσαμε αυτή την κουβέντα: στη ψηφιακή εποχή, που κείμενα ξεκινάνε (συντάσσονται) σε κάποιον επεξεργαστή κειμένου, σε κάποιο Word, και συνεχίζουν τη διαδρομή τους στα Word διορθωτών και επιμελητών (εξαιρώ εκείνους που διορθώνουν σε εκτύπωση πλέον), δεν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που να χρησιμοποιούν και πρόγραμμα ορθογραφικής διόρθωσης; Ή θεωρείται περιττό; Αν χρησιμοποιείται «ορθογράφος», δεν ενοχλεί που υπογραμμίζει τις άτονες λέξεις;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 10, 2010)

Χμ... δεν ξέρω, ας απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος, γιατί εμένα με ενοχλούν τόσο πολύ οι υπογραμμίσεις που δεν ενεργοποίησα ποτέ κανέναν ορθογράφο. (καλώς ή κακώς).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2010)

Earion said:


> Αλλά γιατί στην παρουσίαση τα τονούμενα αρχικά κεφαλαία δεν έχουν τόνο; Έχουν μεταφερθεί κατευθείαν από την εφημερίδα; Και ποιανού επιλογή ήταν να μην τονίζονται; Της στοιχειοθεσίας (εκείνου που δακτυλογράφησε το κείμενο); Είναι τεχνική αδυναμία της φωτοσύνθεσης; Ή του τυπογραφείου; Ή άλλου; Ρωτώ δηλαδή μήπως και βρούμε άκρη.


Βλ. κ. Χωρίς τονικό σημάδι οι λέξεις που αρχίζουν με τονιζόμενο κεφαλαίο φωνήεν.


----------

